# how do you disable haldex for dyno?



## teknician1 (Feb 12, 2006)

how do you disable haldex system for a dyno? do you have to disable anything else?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

you don't have to disable it if you're using a 4w dyno...but if not, there's a fuse for it in the box and i hear underneith the car, the plug to the haldex is near the heat shield of the exhaust. I also have read that driving the car with the system disable can damage internal parts. i can't find a link right now though


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (teknician1)*

Not a good idea. Find a 4 wheel dyno.....
Read this: http://www.wak-tt.com/haldex/haldexfuse.htm


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (TTschwing)*

yeah...that's the link


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (teknician1)*

WHEN I GOT MY REVO FLASH, WE TRIED TO DYNO IT ON A 4 WHEEL DYNO... STILL HAD TO DISABLE THE HALDEX. THE ABS KICKS IN AND SCREWS EVERYTHING UP. THERE IS A MAIN POWER SUPPLY WIRE THAT PLUGS INTO THE HALDEX UNIT. ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS UNPLUG IT AND YOURE GOLDEN. YOU WILL ONLY BE DYNOING AT FWD THOUGH... THAT WAS OK WITH ME. IM PUTTING OUT 219WHP. IM OK WITH THAT. THE QUATTRO SYSTEM IS ONLY LIKE 70/30, ITS NOT 50-50 ALL WHEEL DRIVE. AT HIGH SPEED, MAYBE ONLY 30% OF YOUR POWER IS AT THE REAR WHEELS. LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS MAN, I WENT THROUGH THE SAME PROBLEM THAT DAY.


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (delasol91281)*

Apparently you didn't read the link....That technique works if you don't mind stressing the 7 clutch plates in your $4,000 Haldex unit. Also you don't seem to know how this works. Haldex (Quattro) only engages when there is some rotational slip between the front and rear wheels. Cruising at speed it is strictly FWD...


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (TTschwing)*

well if its anything like the r32 haldex coupling it is 70-30 all wheel drive during cruising speeds. the traction control uses EDL, electronic differential lock, uses the same sensors and components that the anti-lock brake system uses to control traction. the wheel speed sensors send info to the abs control module. when there is a difference in wheel speeds, the edl function will apply the brakes to the wheel that is spinning, power will automatically be sent through the differential to the wheel that has traction. for example, if the vehicle is on a large patch of ice and only one wheel has traction, edl will pump the brakes of the wheels that are spinning. which moreover leads to what happened to me when i had my tt dynoed on a 4 wheel dyno, we still had to disable the haldex coupler. 


_Modified by delasol91281 at 11:43 AM 2-19-2006_


----------



## guygti22 (Oct 18, 2004)

why not just drop the driveshaft and slide it out the tranny if you knwo your doing dyno. mine doesntn put the brakes on. it just shuts the engine down until the tires catch. but after i push the button. it will spin on ice however long.. i just did it today. it is 14 degrees in arkansas right now with ice all over roads. all 4 tires spin and i turn sideways. but you can tell the front get more power than the back cause i still cant do a donut on a parking lot. acts like a front wheel drive.


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (delasol91281)*

EDL and Haldex are two very different (and seperate) sytems, EDL works of the ABS sensor system, Haldex, strictly off Rotational slip differences from fron to rear. READ the link I posted. The information is right from Haldex...


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (delasol91281)*

there's no need to disable the haldex if u have a 4wd dyno...if it's hitting the brakes, it's cause u forget to turn off the ESP....


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (Krissrock)*

dude, im telling you, you have to disable it. i HAD TO DO THIS on a FWD dyno. we disabled the ESP, ABS, and haldex. its not hard.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (delasol91281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *delasol91281* »_dude, im telling you, you have to disable it. i HAD TO DO THIS on a FWD dyno. we disabled the ESP, ABS, and haldex. its not hard. 

I've seen TTs that dynoed 4wd just fine. I take it you still didn't read the information from the above link?


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (TSTARKZ123)*

like i said, from personal experience with this... that is what we had to do. the guy asked how do you disable the haldex for dyno right?? well, i put in my reply.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (delasol91281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *delasol91281* »_like i said, from personal experience with this... that is what we had to do. the guy asked how do you disable the haldex for dyno right?? well, i put in my reply. 

I understand but I was just stating that while you experienced one thing; I've seen it work. Not knocking your statements just putting in my opinion also.


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (TSTARKZ123)*

no worries. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHRG_IN (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (delasol91281)*

Don't tell Garret at GIAC they keep Dynoing TT's on all 4 wheels...But wait that's what XS engineering also does.


----------



## tristan325 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (delasol91281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *delasol91281* »_dude, im telling you, you have to disable it. i HAD TO DO THIS on a FWD dyno. we disabled the ESP, ABS, and haldex. its not hard. 

did u just say u had to do this on a front wheel drive dyno? isn't everyone else suggesting to find an all wheel drive dyno?


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: how do you disable haldex for dyno? (tristan325)*

no, i was on an all-wheel drive dyno... for some reason, and i am not sure why, but we were having problems with my car on his dyno. so we had to disable the haldex coupler to dyno it as a FWD.


----------

